# Yokota Yosemite Pro Rebuild



## Rock Gardener (May 1, 2007)

I have an old (1993?) Yokota Yosemite Pro with a blown front fork (elastomer shock) that I would like to build into something fun (I now have a sweet FS bike that is my main ride), maybe a single speed and/or a bike to commute to work on. Is there anyone with experience with this bike out there that can warn me about any problems or idiosyncracies of the breed so I don't make any expensive mistakes. I always liked this bike's geometry and handling so I don't want to get rid of it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Early 90's steel frame, can't go wrong.

Personally I'd go full rigid single speed. It'll be the exact opposite of your fully.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Rock Gardener said:


> I have an old (1993?) Yokota Yosemite Pro with a blown front fork (elastomer shock) that I would like to build into something fun (I now have a sweet FS bike that is my main ride), maybe a single speed and/or a bike to commute to work on. Is there anyone with experience with this bike out there that can warn me about any problems or idiosyncracies of the breed so I don't make any expensive mistakes. I always liked this bike's geometry and handling so I don't want to get rid of it.
> Thanks in advance.


there doesn't seem to be a lot of info on yokota's out there. there's been a couple of threads on 'em in this forum though, try the search function.
I've got a yosemite frame hangin in the shed from mid-90's that I picked up on fleabay for a good deal. The paint on the downtube is full of chips and I haven't decided whether to just clearcoat and build it, or send it and a same era steel stumpy off to paint. 
Mine has Columbus infinity(? IIRC) tubing, 1 1/8" headset, longish & sloping toptube and made overseas (Japan? I'd have to look again at the stickers). From what I recall, the higher end frames were built by TET cycles in the US.

oh yeah, as to your questions... It's likely designed around a fork with ~400mm axle-crown length (non-suspension corrected), though if you measure the existing fork, it's longer and you liked the handling, find a fork with a similar A-C length. I'd toss a fattish front tire on her w/ a rigid fork (tange, kona, etc) and build up as you like.

I had a commuter dingle speed (2 front chainrings) setup with a bike like this w/ 2.35 schwalbe slicks (fast & cushiony!), fenders & on-one mary bars, it was really fun to ride around. that frame was a bit small, so I built it up for a friend and haven't got back around to rebuilding it w/ the yokota frame.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*thread bump..*

Picked up this '93 Yokota Yosemite Pro today for next to nothing cause the seatpost is stuck. If/when I fix that it should be a fun little project. . 14"c-c, 16"c-top with a 21" top tube from Colombus OR double butted tubing. Spinner fork, original DR stem, front LX derailer, rear DX derailer, bottom bracket and Tioga Alchemy headset. 8 lbs 11 oz. as it sits.

Someone mentioned the "noodle" guides and the "Yokota" on the rear dropouts...and there they are:thumbsup:

Yeah Richie I know...patience, patience, patience and I coulda scored a Fillet brazed Ritchey.....but it seems to me you've pulled the trigger on some lesser known bikes in the past  like a certain R&E bike we both are familiar with


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

that beer made me thirsty.......


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Linoleum said:


> that beer made me thirsty.......


me too 
coffee will have to do until after work.
I just started building up the yosemite comp frame I've had hanging around a while... nothing particular special, but'll be mostly period correct w/ used parts I have laying around + a weeride seat for my son... which is why I'm building back up a rigid "26er", for the weeride. I'll post pics when I get her done in the next week or so.

Anyone got a spare WTB momentum greaseguard headset race? I've got 2 in the spare parts box sans the darn race :madman: 
got an email to wtb to see if they've got some still.:skep:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> that beer made me thirsty.......


made me a little sad...a good beer doesn't deserve a frosted mug...:nono:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

sho220 said:


> made me a little sad...a good beer doesn't deserve a frosted mug...:nono:


SO you're as much a beer purist as some here are VRC purists. 

IMO a frosted mug will make any beer better :But I grew up drinking frosted fishbowls of draft. :thumbsup:


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Frosty=Good unless you're in the UK.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

theres nothing wrong with a frosty mug of good beer that another in quick succession won't make better.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

logbiter said:


> there doesn't seem to be a lot of info on yokota's out there. there's been a couple of threads on 'em in this forum though, try the search function.


I tried search a while ago. You're correct, there's almost no information on them or Dirt Research. Too bad because they're really nice frames.


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

my yosemite is a chameleon of sort had it since 92, bought it used thrashed it updated components had i shop install threaded BB set it aside when i got a new ride it sat for years neglected until i blasted the 2 lbs of paint of it and rattle canned it and built it into a capable SS then it did 4 yrs duty as a SS trailer hauler for the young'uns back to SS duty once in a while and now currently being rebuilt into a 1x9 for my 11 yr old son to learn the mtb ropesuntil he graduatesto my 8 yr old santa cruz superlight, oh yeah i never get rid of my old bike reduce reuse reCYCLE
rock on freaky bro


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked this one up today for $15.00 and a little rear der. adjust on a GT Triple Triangle which actually turned out to be a twisted chain. ...Oh, and the beer shot I'm not sure if it matters but it has a really nice barley flavor, and potent too.

https://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/weldersteve/bikes/?action=view&current=Photo_073109_001.jpg

https://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/weldersteve/bikes/?action=view&current=Photo_073109_001.jpg

https://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/weldersteve/bikes/?action=view&current=Photo_073109_001.jpg

https://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/weldersteve/bikes/?action=view&current=Photo_073109_001.jpg

https://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/weldersteve/bikes/?action=view&current=Photo_073109_001.jpg

I finally found something to use my Shimano Mountain LX components on.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

never mind....


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

~martini said:


> never mind....


The photos aren't showing up but that's alright. 


~martini said:


> Required Disclaimer: Shop Owner - Bike Seller
> Blog can be found here


The Singular bikes and your blog are pretty nice.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I tried. Stupid photobucket....

thanks! re: Singular's


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yakota, Jamis, Iron Horse, Shogun.... all companies that should have hired a California mtn bike burnout to come up with a better brand indentity. Should probably add Ross to that list.


-Schmitty-


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Funny thing about the list there Schmitty, they're all out of business 'cept for Jamis. And they don't need a burnout to promote 'em.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

KHS too.... good bikes, odd branding.


-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Haro too. Didn't really work for Nishiki either......despite RC for a bit.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats an interesting list. All good bikes, in most ways pretty comparable quality wise to many more successful brands. Was it just marketing? Introduction to the market timing?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Haro too. Didn't really work for Nishiki either......despite RC for a bit.


So True.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> Thats an interesting list. All good bikes, in most ways pretty comparable quality wise to many more successful brands. Was it just marketing? Introduction to the market timing?


They had the timing nailed.. and blew it. It is interesting, Big asian brands that never caught on(I think they're all asian). Of course chances are they were making tens of thousands of bikes for other companies, so maybe North American market domination was never an aim.

I don't know my asian bike factories well enough to comment... be interesting to hear from someone who was working in Taiwan at the time.

To me, they were always 'off' brands.. lacking the cachet of the top shelf American stuff, or even the American imported stuff like Specialized.

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

But some were more established than others in other segments of the cycling world. I always associated Haro with BMX and Nishiki with road bikes. 

Maybe it was a gimmicky frame thing? Iron Horse had the a-frame, Haro had the extreme and low slung top-tubes. I think it does have a lot to do with branding and cache. What were dealer networks like? As a welp I would have gone for a Diamond Back over a Haro....but a Haro over a Raleigh and probably a Raleigh over a Giant..... Haro's and Nishiki's seemed rarer in my part of SoCal but my friends all used to ride DB Vipers and DB became the go-to first mtb brand as well.


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

Schmitty said:


> KHS too.... good bikes, odd branding.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Frame failiures ....all I'm say'n


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

Ironic post is ironic...

*Failures


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry guys, I had more time tonight to get the pics downsized and uploaded...


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

What ever happened to these Yokota, Rock Gardener and daHoov?


----------



## carlitos el mago (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi friends,

I am quite close to purchase an old ( 93 - 94 ??? ) Yokota Yosemite.
Just some questions, are all the Yosemites with 1 1/8 fork diameter ??
What is the seatpost diameter ???

I will post some pics once it is in my hands ....

Thank you in advance


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Not positive about the Yosemite, but my 93 Half Dome is 1 & 1/8 fork and 27.0 seatpost.
Is the Yosemite Columbus tubing?


----------



## carlitos el mago (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as I know, depending on year or the place where it was welded the steel can be different..


----------



## Raysage (Feb 4, 2012)

*crankset*

Just picked up a Yokoya Yosemite for 80 bucks but I need to replace the crankset. Any suggestions? on the cheap but not too cheap?
Thanks~!


----------

